
Show HN: Chrome Extension That Adds Unsubscribe Button to Gmail - seizethecheese
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/oglgllhcahknnmalfelkdahmhffbmohc/publish-accepted
======
seizethecheese
Hi HN! I made this extension a while ago and never got around to publishing
it, but I use it all the time so I thought I'd share.

Please let me know what you think. Cheers!

